# Tributary's 125 Gallon



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

i'll be following this one since you have plants that I am thinking about for my tank and wanted to see how they do.

(as requested) good luck!


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Day 2*

It is now day 2 of the silent cycling. The tank is starting to look a bit more clear. Here is the front of the tank.










And a bit more detail... (still a tad cloudy)










Since this tank is a room divider and I am rather obsessively tidy, I wanted to have the equipment as hidden as possible. So (perhaps unwisely) I have put as much underneath as possible (even the bubble counter and thermometer).










Here is a view under the hood. (I don't know why I am bothering to show this, but I always like to see how other people organize their equipment).










More soon...


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice and clean


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*More Driftwood*

Instead of waiting patiently for my tank to cycle, I went and added some more driftwood and rocks that I had laying around from an old tank. I also moved around some of the plants. I like the new look, but the consequence of my impulsiveness is that the water is again cloudy.... 










I need to learn to be a bit more patient, particularly during this rather boring part of the set up...

I've also discovered that there are a host of pest snails in the tank that must have sneaked in with the plants or substrate. I am just ignoring them for now, since removing them manually seems to be a lost cause.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome man! A room divider aquarium is something I would love to have in my future (you know, when I am all financially stable and such, haha). Best of luck with all of this! 

I really like the look of it with the driftwood and once things grow in it's going to look good! 

If I may, my one criticism is that you don't have opposing corners diagonal from one another quite sloped up as high as you could. Yours is more sloped in one corner and then just a central hill on the other side. IMO, the diagonal symmetry of Findley's scapes, Tributary and Reciprocity, are what really make them something to look at. And similar to Reciprocity, I think staurogyne repens would look nice near the "riverbed."

That be said, I do like the look, can we see a picture looking from your office side?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I love it! It looks great! I saved a couple pics as ideas for when I set up my 180g.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

ChemGuyEthan, thanks. I totally agree with your comments about diagonal symmetry. I will probably re-scape it down the road. I will also have to pick up some staurogyne repens once my piggy bank recovers from this set up. Cheers.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

I always loved this size tank


----------



## Emplanted (May 3, 2014)

What a great idea for a rook divider, will be nice to work around the beauty of an aquarium.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Tributary said:


> ChemGuyEthan, thanks. I totally agree with your comments about diagonal symmetry. I will probably re-scape it down the road. I will also have to pick up some staurogyne repens once my piggy bank recovers from this set up. Cheers.


Haha, fair enough. I know what you mean, I just paid my credit card bill tonight after buying lots of plants and supplies for a new tank...yikes... :help:

Keep us updated on the tank!


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

Looks good! Saw it on the LFS facebook.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

etk300ex said:


> Looks good! Saw it on the LFS facebook.


Yeah, I love the folks at ABC Aquarium. They are certainly the best in the Rochester area for freshwater (and probably saltwater, but I don't know about that side of the hobby).

Bump: I just like this side view of the tank...


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Weird Glowing Algae*

Okay, so this seems really odd. After doing tank maintenance on this relatively new tank, including a 50% water change, I added water conditioner (NovaAqua Plus 1 oz) and for the first time I added Flourish (10 mL) and Flourish Excel (60 mL). A couple hours later I noticed some new hair algae on the glass that I had cleaned earlier. I cleaned it off and thought maybe I should shut off the LED lights for two hours. When I turned out the lights I noticed that some of the algae on the white rocks were glowing (which reminded that I had forgotten to use the toothbrush on all the rocks). Anyway here are photos...




























I am just really puzzled about this. After the water change I had run through my usual tests and all the results were pretty normal (pH 7.6, Ammonia 0 ppm; Nitrite 0 ppm; Nitrate 0 ppm; gH 9 degrees; kH 6 degrees). Since I am silent cycling the tank, I have only added four amano's and four oto's and all are doing just fine. The plants are happily pearling and producing little bubbles. So I am not worried, but I just wonder if anyone else has ever had this happen or has a scientific explanation....


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Where did you get those pebbles? I'm not sure it's the algae that's glowing, seems like it's the pebbles themselves. http://www.coregravel.ca/core-glow/


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

that is so cool!


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

exv152 said:


> Where did you get those pebbles? I'm not sure it's the algae that's glowing, seems like it's the pebbles themselves. http://www.coregravel.ca/core-glow/


The white pebbles came from the local fish store. I don't recall them glowing before tonight, but I am not usually down there after the lights go off. It is also worth noting that the glowing stopped when I went back to look an hour later.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

Tributary said:


> The white pebbles came from the local fish store. I don't recall them glowing before tonight, but I am not usually down there after the lights go off. It is also worth noting that the glowing stopped when I went back to look an hour later.


THAT IS WEIRD. maybe paranormal activity. LOL


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

180g said:


> THAT IS WEIRD. maybe paranormal activity. LOL


Let's hope not... :icon_mrgr


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Avatar 2 here we come roud:


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

I think it's time to harvest those stones. Could be moon stones and could lead you to some eevee evolutions . 

(Pokemon)


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Is it the rock that glows or something covering the rock that glows? Can you take one out and examine it? I'd be curious to find out. The only way you should be getting phosphorescence is if the rocks have been exposed to UV light. I don't know if the Sat+ lights would give off enough UV to see this, but maybe so...

In a quick search, I found a mineral called willemite. This is a specific form of zinc silicate where manganese has displaced some of the bound zinc ions. This causes a phenomenon known as phosphorescence where light energy is stored by the mineral and then re-emitted over a short period of time (usually up to 5 minutes). This is a green color.

Although after a little more searching, a more likely possibility is they're a form of calcite. Some of these specimens also exhibit the same phenomenon. These rocks are found in deposits in Franklin, New Jersey.

If you wouldn't mind, take a rock out and clean a flat spot, then put a little puddle of vinegar on it. If you let it sit for a little while it may start to form bubbles. If this happens, the rock is probably calcite and this then may explain why you're seeing the green. And if this is the case, that's really awesome!

Another quick check will be to expose the rocks to a black light and see how they respond. They should glow under the black light and also maintain the light after you turn off the black light. 

If you can, try some of these out and get back to us. I'm very curious to figure this out, haha.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

another possibility is alien eggs. :icon_eek:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,JJJJJKKKKKKKK


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Occam's Razor*

Okay, so we solved the mystery of the glow in the dark rocks. The LFS says that the company they get rocks from offers to sell rocks which have a clear fluorescent coat of paint. The LFS never orders that kind, but there must have been a mix-up in the shipment. 

The LFS will switch them out for me. Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Tributary said:


> Okay, so we solved the mystery of the glow in the dark rocks. The LFS says that the company they get rocks from offers to sell rocks which have a clear fluorescent coat of paint. The LFS never orders that kind, but there must have been a mix-up in the shipment.
> 
> The LFS will switch them out for me. Thanks for all your help guys.


Hope the paint doesn't leach any toxins in the water.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Although pretty cool its a good thing you found out soon. Paint in water is never a good thing.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

samee said:


> Although pretty cool its a good thing you found out soon. Paint in water is never a good thing.


I agree.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Well that's a shame. Would've been nice to have glowing rocks in your tank that didn't have the ability to kill your fish haha.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Week 3 Update*

Things are going very well so far (knock on wood). Only tiny amounts of algae is visible and I've been doing 50% water changes every week. 

So far, I've only added 5 Amanos and 5 Otos and they are apparently doing their job. 

I've been dosing with Excel and Excel Flourish - mainly to use up the stuff I bought in advance since I've decided I will go with dry ferts and the EI approach once I can. 

Here are two photos, which will hopefully provide a nice baseline in a year from now.

More dramatic lighting









Brighter lighting


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Tributary said:


> Things are going very well so far (knock on wood). Only tiny amounts of algae is visible and I've been doing 50% water changes every week.
> 
> So far, I've only added 5 Amanos and 5 Otos and they are apparently doing their job.
> 
> ...


Wow, it's really looking great! Everything is really growing in quite nicely.

Keep it up!


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*1 Month-aversary*

Well it has been a long month... here what I've added to the 125 gallon... which no longer looks anything like what I had originally envisioned... but hey, that's okay...










*Hardware*

Hydor Koralia 1500 Circulation Pump: I got sick of the constant film at the top of the tank that my Fluval 406 was not doing much to tackle. The Koralia 1500 is probably overkill at 1500 gph on a 125 gallon tank but my fish all seem to love the strong current at least for a limited period of time. I am planning to only run it for a few hours to gas off the CO2 after the photo period.

I am still dosing Flourish and Excel until I run out of my supply and then I will switch to the EI dosing method. I am running the CO2 diffuser directly under the Fluval 406 intake valve (yeah, I know the risks). Today's tests indicate that I have a pH of 6.6 and a kH of 6. I think this means I have about 45.2 ppm of CO2 (which seems a tad high too me).

*I am considering adding a third Current Satellite Plus light on the sloped hill side of the tank. The HM, HC, DHG, and dwarf sag are all showing signs of low light. The HC and DHG are doing better now that they have been transplanted to the sloped hill, but still not growing like a carpet. (Of course, it would have helped if I spaced them out when planting them... but I have low patience for plants that float up when I am planting...) I just don't know if getting another Current Satellite is a wise move and I wonder if others have tried doubling down like this. Mainly I wonder what the impact would be on the PAR value. Any advice would be appreciated.* 

I do love the Current Satellites for their sleek aesthetics, but I am not totally satisfied with the impact on plant growth -- particularly given that I want to move to EI dosing and eventually add more challenging plants. (I know I should have listened to everyone who told me to go the standard route with T5 HO.)

Top down view:









Side view:









*Fish*

4 Puntius denisonii [Redline Torpedo Fish] (waiting for LFS to get 3 more soon)
5 Brachydanio choprae [Glowlight Danios] (waiting to add another 10-15)
3 Botia Kubotai [Angelicus Loaches] (hope to supplement these with 3 Zebra loaches)
Plus the existing clean up crew of 5 Otos and 5 Amanos.

(I was not trying to go with an Indian/Burmese theme on my recent acquisitions, but most of my latest acquisitions seem to be going in that direction so I may work with that. I am not interested in creating a biotope, but I haven't kept fish from South Asian rivers before, so this will be interesting.)

The fish are all doing great although one of the denisoni got his tail fin nipped badly last night. I am assuming that adding more denisoni will curb any aggression if that is coming from inside the herd.










The loaches are crazy fun, but they have strangely begun hanging out behind the Hydor circulation pump when it is turned off instead of using the multiple caves that are at their disposal. The good news is that the pest snails I used to have are now on the endangered species list in this tank. :biggrin: I do hope that adding 3 zebra loaches down the road will not create conflict with the angelicus.

Here is a (bit dark) photo of the angelicus hanging out in their new favorite spot:










Thanks for reading...


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Well even if it's not what you envisioned...it's looking great!

Fantastic work!


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Well even if it's not what you envisioned...it's looking great!
> 
> Fantastic work!


Thanks Ethan!


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Personally, I would add a different light if you're simply looking for better growth. Add its photoperiod into the middle of a cycle with the Sat+ to sort of mimic changing from sunrise to bright day. The Sat+ are great for changing spectrum but you don't need more of that, you just need more power.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*One happy plant...*

Thanks Vanish. I'm going to give the Ecoxotic E-series Full Spectrum 90 a try (it should be here in a couple days). At the moment I can only afford one, but we'll see how that does on the more heavily planted side of the tank.

The good news is that my annubias decided to flower today! Maybe it heard that I am planning to get more serious about the plant growth... :red_mouth


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*September 2014 Update*

I thought I would do a quick update for those who are interested. I added one Ecoxotic E-90 on the right side of the tank and it has really made a difference (both aesthetically and in terms of plant growth) in conjunction with the two existing Current Satellite +'s. I will buy another E-series for the left side of the tank when my hobby budget allows.

I've started dosing in accordance to the EI method and I also added drop checker which has made life a bit easier.

I bought some Blyxa japonica which I've added. They were kind of light green when I got them but they are starting to darken and I even see some reddish hints emerging. I am also hoping to add some Alternanthera reinecki "mini" when I can.

Anyway on to the pictures...

Front view:









Front right side detail:









Back right side detail:










Thanks for reading...


----------



## Nelsontreyjones (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice tank. I in the process of planning my 125G build and I was looking at getting two Satellite + or just take the hit and get a 72" BuildMyLED. Im trying to at least get low medium to medium light but after readying your post im not sure about them anymore


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

Nelsontreyjones said:


> Nice tank. I in the process of planning my 125G build and I was looking at getting two Satellite + or just take the hit and get a 72" BuildMyLED. Im trying to at least get low medium to medium light but after readying your post im not sure about them anymore


I can't comment on the 72" BML, but I have heard great things from others on this site. You can see in my first shot of the whole tank from today the lighting difference between a SAT+ (left side) vs. an E-series combined with a SAT+. The SAT+ is fine for undemanding plants, but if you want to grow a thick carpet of Dwarf Baby Tears, Dwarf Hair Grass, Blyxa Japonica, etc. you will want a more powerful light. When I was running just the SAT+ my plants all grew but they appeared to be "reaching for the light" (of course I was also running the CO2 at only about 2-3 bubbles per second and I was not doing a good job of circulating those bubbles and I was only using Excel + Flourish). 

I will be honest and say that I initially chose the SAT+ mainly on aesthetics and against the advice of my LFS. I still really like those lights and their features (for entertaining my daughters) but the E-series does the best job of penetrating down to the bottom of a 125 gallon.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I think it all depends on your goals. Depending on what kind of plants you want should dictate what light you need. HC generally require higher par. 

Check out what this guy's done:






He's got 3 sat+ fixtures on this 125g.

Pause at 3:44 where you can see the placement of each light.


----------



## Nelsontreyjones (Oct 4, 2012)

Tributary said:


> I can't comment on the 72" BML, but I have heard great things from others on this site. You can see in my first shot of the whole tank from today the lighting difference between a SAT+ (left side) vs. an E-series combined with a SAT+. The SAT+ is fine for undemanding plants, but if you want to grow a thick carpet of Dwarf Baby Tears, Dwarf Hair Grass, Blyxa Japonica, etc. you will want a more powerful light. When I was running just the SAT+ my plants all grew but they appeared to be "reaching for the light" (of course I was also running the CO2 at only about 2-3 bubbles per second and I was not doing a good job of circulating those bubbles and I was only using Excel + Flourish).
> 
> I will be honest and say that I initially chose the SAT+ mainly on aesthetics and against the advice of my LFS. I still really like those lights and their features (for entertaining my daughters) but the E-series does the best job of penetrating down to the bottom of a 125 gallon.


I really like both the Satellite+ and the E-series as well for those same features like the ramping ability and different modes
. I had BML fixture before but never was 100% happy with it because the lack features at the time. I would get two E-series like you plan to but thats almost $500+ but I know I would be happy with it.

Bump:


tylergvolk said:


> I think it all depends on your goals. Depending on what kind of plants you want should dictate what light you need. HC generally require higher par.
> 
> Check out what this guy's done:
> 
> ...


lol I just ran across this videos after reading this thread.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I really like what you've done with your tank. You should be proud of your successful startup.

As I was reading through your thread again I wanted to comment on a few things.

1. The third sat+ would increase par where the light intersects but remember the sat+'s don't have much span. I plan to do x2 36" and one 48" sat+ like the guy in the link I previously posted. You've chosen the e series. Let me know how that worked for you. I think that will be a success for you because you have several medium - high light plants, using co2, and EI dosing. Essentially your plant are demand more light, so good move there.

2. I wanted to ask you which setting you had your x2 sat+ on during the first several weeks? One of the reasons I ask is because you said you were not happy with the plant growth but never indicated which setting you were using. Sat+ is so dynamic that I think the question is relevant.

3. Flow... You added Koralia 1500 and thought that was too much. What would you recommend 750?


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

Tylergvolk:

- Thanks for your comments.

- I mainly used the yellow and orange presets on SAT+ before I got the E-series. I got advice on the Current SAT+/Ecoxotic thread from the Current representative who said that Ecoxotic would be better for penetrating to the depths of this 125 gallon. I am happy with the new look, but it sure was expensive. (Of course now I'm a bit worried that I will have an algae outbreak given the amount of lighting ... I hope not given my CO2 and Amano/Oto crew but we'll see... Maybe I am paranoid after reading the travails that others have gone through on this forum...)

- I think the Koralia 1500 does create a strong current in my 125 gallon set up. I am mainly going to be adding fish that are from hill streams and rivers now, so it won't be a problem for the fauna. But if I had wanted fish from backwaters and rice paddies this flow would have been too much. So a 750 would probably make sense for people who want a wider range of fish. I did finally get my circulation pump pointed in a way that works for me, but as you can see one of the plants still leans into the current instead of growing straight. I can live with that I guess, but I think the pros would want their plants to grow straight.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

diggin the scape


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

du3ce said:


> diggin the scape


Thanks du3ce!


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*DIY Cabinet Upgrades*

I just thought I would share two quick tweaks I did to my tank stand. I don't have any DIY skills, so these are really easy and basic.

1. I was tired of not being able to see clearly inside my cabinets when I am futzing around down there. I looked around and I got an idea while reading this article about Brad Urbanek's aquarium stand at the Marine Depot Blog. So I ordered the "Mr. Beams MB852 Indoor Wireless Slim LED Light with Motion Sensor Features, White, 2-Pack" from Amazon for about $22. It was a completely easy install using double sided tape and 8 "AA" batteries. It took about two minutes to install. Here is how it turned out...










Here is a close up of the Motion Sensor LED light...










2. I kept accidentally letting the cabinet doors slam, which scared the crap out of my fish, so I decided to install these "Blumotion Hinge Adapter, Compact w/ Spacers" on each door. A five pack (why do they only come in multiples of five?) costs about $20 bucks but you can probably find them cheaper at a hardware store I'd guess. Anyway, all you need to install these is a drill with a phillips screw bit. It took about five minutes and my door have a nice smooth close and no more spooked fish.

Here is how it looks. If you have better quality cabinet doors (with hinges installed a bit lower down) you could probably disguise the hinge adapters better so that they are almost invisible.

The hardware (Yes, it took me a minute to figure out which way to put the screw and which side the spacer goes on... like I said, I have zero DIY skills):










The final look:









Anyway... if I can do it, anyone can do it. 
Thanks for reading...


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Subscribed.

Would love to see more pictures!


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't had much time to take photos, but here are a few quick shots of the back of the tank. I've been contemplating a radical rescape (thanks Ethan for some thoughtful advice!), but I'm just too busy to really pull it off. So in the mean time, I am trying to enjoy the tank as it matures and grow out a carpet of DHG. I've also added some AR Mini and some H. Augustafolia which seem to be doing well.



















My favorite addition though are three Reticulated Hillstream Loaches... I love these guys and they like the current from the Koralia. No one told me they like to photobomb tank pics!










The loaches also make me completely relaxed about algae growing on my rocks. Which is good since I barely have time to scrape the glass these days.










Thanks for reading...


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Plants are looking good! I always thought the hillstream loaches were cool little fish.

And always happy to provide input, haha. I don't know how good it ever is...but I try. :hihi:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*A couple quick pics*

Just a quick update for Week 13... Things are going well even though I am just doing basic maintenance and dosing. I added a second Ecoxotic E-90 and it has made the lighting look much more balanced. Some of my Blyxa, H. Augustifolia, and Ludwigia are turning pinkish-red in the light, which I take to be a good sign - or at least not a bad sign.

One Amano went for a walk outside the tank and died at the other end of the office. Two of the glowlight danios chose a coward's death. But otherwise, all the fish seem to be doing well. The cherry barbs seem to be mating constantly but I don't have any provisions for raising their fry...

On to the pics...

Front of the tank...










A bit more detail...









Back of the tank...









This SAE wants to talk to you about your friend and mine, algae...









The Amano and the Angelicus are reaching a modus vivendi... Of course the other three Amanos seem to be in hiding.









Thanks for reading...


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice tank! I really like the back. You have a huge amount of plants, the fish must be very happy.
Cherry barbs are so easy to raise, another tank with moss (for infusoria) and some micro worms and you're good to go.

Your SAE is so cute, my two are suddenly deciding to be shy, I love it when they come out.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Good stuff! I too like the back. The way the plants and driftwood all kinda circle in to the little sand pathway looks pretty cool.

Gotta get some more amanos, SAEs, and some ottos for that algae! haha


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

My clean up crew consists of 4 Amanos, 5 Otos, 5 SAEs, 3 Hillstream loaches (plus a few snails that have survived the Angelicus Loach gang).... I also do 50% weekly water changes and add extra phosphate to prevent green dust algae... and I still get algae! But it's all manageable as long as I scrub the glass once a week or so... Ah well... The plants and fish seem happy at least...

I am going to try to convince my 5 year old daughter that she really wants to have her own small tank filled with baby cherry barbs. We'll see if she goes for it and then she can bug her mom for a new tank... :smile:


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Really lovely tank. Nice to see a big 'scape like this one that isn't overwhelmed by fish--either too many or too large of ones.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

+1, really enjoy your tank!

thanks,


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. That's very kind of you to say.
Cheers!


----------



## navarro1950 (Jul 25, 2014)

Your tank is really beautiful, I love it. Have you given any thought to adding lily pipes as they will not be seen since you are using your tank as a room divider?


----------



## TheAnswerIs42 (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow! That is really cool. I think that it may be the rocks, there are some that do "glow" green under uv light. However some algae does phosphoresce, but the whole surface of the rocks wouldn't glow like that. What colour are those under normal lighting?


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

navarro1950 said:


> Your tank is really beautiful, I love it. Have you given any thought to adding lily pipes as they will not be seen since you are using your tank as a room divider?


I have thought about lilly pipes, but at the moment the out flow is somewhat hidden by plants. I have also read some critical comments by people I admire... so at the moment I will stick with the stock Fluval outflow....

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

TheAnswerIs42 said:


> Wow! That is really cool. I think that it may be the rocks, there are some that do "glow" green under uv light. However some algae does phosphoresce, but the whole surface of the rocks wouldn't glow like that. What colour are those under normal lighting?


Yeah, it was a misordered batch of rocks from my lfs. The lfs swapped them out...

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacob.morgan78 (Nov 30, 2011)

Just found this on a search... Very nice! Any updates???


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll post some photos soon. I'm thinking about a reboot. Keeping the sandy part clean is a pain... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornishrooster (Mar 3, 2016)

Tributary said:


> I'll post some photos soon. I'm thinking about a reboot. Keeping the sandy part clean is a pain...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


What livestock do you have? My corys clean up all the food that hits the bottom and the few amano shrimp seem to take care of the rest.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

how's the 406 working out for this size tank?


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

The Fluval 406 is still good. I clean it every two weeks.

The inline heater stoped working, was replaced twice and then leaked, so I got rid of it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

Cornishrooster said:


> What livestock do you have? My corys clean up all the food that hits the bottom and the few amano shrimp seem to take care of the rest.


It wasn't food, the slope of the substrate meant that the white sand inevitably got some black mixed in. I have scooped out all of the sand now and I am working on a new scape.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Anubias post-bleach dip*



I finally got fed up with the algae on my anubias, so I trimmed the worst leaves and did a a 4.8% bleach dip for two minutes. The results have been really good (ignore the two-toned leaf in the middle - that one's days are numbered). I've reduced the photo period from 8 hours to 6 hours to help manage the algae on these plants. With EI dosing these plants are actually growing remarkably well - getting about a leaf a week. 

I've also nicked the rhizome to help spur growth in areas that are bare -- we'll see if that made any difference in six weeks or so.

Now, why did I wait two years to finally do a bleach dip?


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*May 2017 Update*

I haven't done an update in a while, so I thought I would jot down how the old 125 is doing... I've been battling a BBA outbreak which seems to be under control now. I've also added some new plants and tried to give the hardscape more of a focal point based on advice from members of this forum. The hardscape now looks more like a mountain with most of the Malaysian driftwood placed orthagonal to the grain of the Black Seiryu rock.

I added a Fluval FX6 (along with the Fluval 406) to bring the filtration to an absurd level. 

The fauna is mainly Harlequin Rasboras (17), True Rummynose Tetras (12), 3 Otos, 2 pygmy cories, 1 hillstream loach and a trio of stray female cherry barbs. I exchanged all of my Rainbows, SAEs, and other bigger fish at my LFS. I am much happier with a smaller set of inhabitants.

So without further ado... Here is the main full tank shot...



Here is the right side:



And the left side: 



And a nighttime shot...



I still need to move the Fluval 406 and the CO2 under the stand, but I have been hesitant to drill the necessary holes... for fear of screwing up the side of the tank stand.



I am using Hygrophila corymbosa var. 'Angustifolia' as the main (filler) plant while I wait for other background stems to grow out. Because of the BBA outbreak, I have to discard many existing plants and severely cut back others.



I still need to work a bit on the foreground but first I will see how the Blyxa japonica grow out. 

Well thanks for reading! I'll try to post an update once everything is nicely grown out.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Pressure Washer*

Sooo... I got me a fancy little pressure washer last week. After pressure washing the bejezus out of everything around my house, I thought, hey why not pressure wash those aquarium rocks? Well, it turns out that the results weren't too shabby (at least as good as using hydrogen peroxide). The only problem was remembering which rocks went where... 

Before:



After: 



And some details:


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Beautiful tank!

Dan


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice. Looks really good.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Tanks looks great and really good idea on the pressure washer. Besides discarding plants, what else have you done to get rid of the BBA? I have it under control in my tank and mostly gone but I cannot get rid of it completely.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

I have been using Excel and a toothbrush to spot treat it. I have also been blasting the CO2. It is still a daily struggle though ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Amano + Oliviera*

There are two tanks I've been studying lately. The first is Takashi Amano's 2012 Tank #6 and the other is Filipe Oliviera's Interzoo 2016 show tank. Both of these are 180 cm tanks with parallel composition. Here are two stills from each tank:

Amano



Oliviera



As Amano states in his tutorial video (linked above), the point of parallel construction is that it focuses the eyes on the center of the composition. I felt that although I had tried to create a focal point for my 125 gallon, it seemed to still look like a jumble of rocks. See what I mean:



What I wanted was the lightness and drama of Amano's composition combined with the lushness of Oliviera's Aquaflora powered show tank. In other words, I am not ready to go back to using sand between the islands -- in part because keeping sand pristine is a pain and in part because I still want to carpet a few plants. Of course, I don't have the skill of either of these guys, but it doesn't hurt to try to make my scape more compelling. So I spent father's day chatting with my LFS owner and trying to find just the right piece. I could not find a beautiful S curved piece so I decided to purchase one extra large curved arch and try to create the illusion of a massive large S curve or serpent moving between two islands.

So I decided to create an archway and remove all the rocks beneath it to draw the eyes there. Here are some pics from the re-scape. First the full tank shot (with the recessed lights on):



And the FTS (with only Ecoxotics on):



From my perspective, the composition looks like a serpent moving between the islands, so I think it has a kind of visual flow. Here is what I mean:



Here are some detailed shots of the archway:



Left side:



Right side: 



And looking through the arch to my garden outside:



I still have a lot of work to do, particularly in adding more moss to give it more of an aged look, but I wanted to document where I am in the process. Thanks for reading...


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I think the rescape has worked out great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeco33 (Apr 15, 2017)

I am not a great aquascaper. But in my opinion you tank looks awesome. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful presentation. I've never kept a scape in this style, but can surely appreciate them. 

Very, very nice work, and plants look nice and healthy. Whatever you are doing, I would stick to it!


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

That is gorgeous. I liked it before, but I like it even better now. You're studying is definitely paying off!


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Added Two Kessil A160we*

So, I've joined the Kessil club... I need one more A160we but I have a center beam that is going to be a headache (given my compulsive need for symmetry). Anyway, I'm enjoying the lights. Let's see if it spurs greater growth than my previous combination of 2 Satellite Plus and 2 Ecoxotic E-series.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Rummies*

I've been playing around with my Sony DSC-HX300 camera and discovered that the Advanced Sports Shooting mode works pretty well for aquariums. Anyway, here are some of my rummy noses swimming around...


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Those are some happy Rummynose tetras! Look at that red!!


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Kessils at Night*

Since there was some discussion about Kessils earlier today on TPT, I thought I'd post a few pictures of my tank at night running two A160we at about 45% intensity. At the moment, I am enjoying the spotlight effect although I know I will have to add more lights for a more even appearance. To the extent that this hobby is about aesthetics, I think the drama of the Kessil can lights is hard to beat...










And with ceiling shimmer...










And a few close-ups...



















Ironically, while I am not too interested in red plants, this one has become quite intensely red since I bought the Kessils.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Daisy Chaining Kessils*

Just one quick note, if you are considering Kessils, don't buy the connector cable to set up a daisy chain.
A simple 3.5 mm audio cable will save you at least $13 to $15 bucks and works just as well (and you can get a cord that actually is the right length for your set up).


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*UP Aqua Sand*

I'm working on rebooting my foreground substrate and plants now. Because my aquarium is four years old and the substrate is basically inert (except the areas where I use root tabs), I decided to add a new layer of substrate to the foreground to clean things up. I initially thought I would add Flourite Black, but I read that it requires a lot of washing before adding to the tank. I don't honestly have much time to work on the hobby on any given day, so that was just not an option. 

I finally settled on using UP Aqua black sand. I only needed it to cover my foreground which is about 6' x 3", so one 11lb bag, which did the trick nicely. (Of course, this stuff is not cheap -- it is significantly more expensive than ADA Aqua Soil per pound.) As advertised, the substrate did not cloud the water and it is not supposed to leech ammonia. The overall appearance of the substrate is rather uniform but hopefully, it will all be covered by carpeting foreground plants soon. The aquasand is supposed to last a year, so hopefully, this will be worth it and it's a good find for someone like me who doesn't break down his aquarium very often.

My order of foreground plants should arrive early next week.

Here are some pictures of the UP Aquasand.

Full Tank Shot:









Left Side:









Right Side:









Detail plus Hilly the Hillstream Loach


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Foreground Plants arrived*

So I am giving foreground plants another try. I haven't had much luck with carpeting plants on previous tries, but let's see. I have my inline CO2 dialed in and I am dosing EI. Along with the new substrate and pretty good flow, I think I have a decent shot this time. The only real issue is that I am going on vacation next week. Yipes! Hopefully, it won't all melt away while I'm gone...

Anyway, I got Hygrophila Pinnatifida, Lilaeopsis Novaezelandiae, Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo,' Sagittaria Subulata, and Dwarf Hair Grass for this effort.

Full tank shot:










Left side:










Right side:










Detail of the Monte Carlo:


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

*Cryptocoryne wendtii flowered*

So my crypt wendtii mother plant randomly decided to flower today for the first time in four years. Not sure what I did right... but it is nice to look at...


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow! Mine have never bloomed in submerged state.


----------

